# Volcano: LavaBox - DNA200



## Alex (11/8/15)

*LAVABOX*

Coming soon - Introducing the LAVABOX a high performance box mod equipped with the powerful DNA 200 microchip. Featuring temperature control, 200watts max output, internal lithium polymer battery, upgradeable firmware, cell-by-cell monitoring and integrated 1A balance charger.

Specifications

Output Power 1 Watt - 200 Watts
Output Voltage .5 Volt - 9.0 Volt
Output Current, continuous 50 Amps
Output Current, instantaneous peak 55 Amps
Temperature Limit 200°F - 600°F




*Think Inside The Box.*
Now featuring EVOLV DNA 200 technology. Powerful features such as temperature control, updatable firmware and up to 200 watts. The mod is powered by a lithium polymer 3 cell internal battery.





*Stay Connected.*
To harness the power of the DNA 200, the LAVABOX is fitted with a spring loaded 510 connection to ensure the perfect contact for every atomizer.







*Get A Grip.*
Grab a hold and never let go. The LAVABOX is wrapped in a black rubber grip backing perfect for a comfortable feel and durable finish.







source: http://www.volcanoecigs.com/lavabox.html

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 4 | Informative 1


----------



## skola (11/8/15)

What a stunner!!!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## zadiac (11/8/15)

Wow! That is really stunning. I like!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Ollie (11/8/15)

now thats a good looking mod~ Great find @Alex

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Noddy (11/8/15)

I like the built in LiPo battery. This will be a machine.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ollie (11/8/15)

Noddy said:


> I like the built in LiPo battery. This will be a machine.



This will be expensive

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Chukin'Vape (11/8/15)

YAAAAASAAAAAS


----------



## Rafique (11/8/15)

Nice beefed up ephro


----------



## phanatik (11/8/15)

drool

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Paulie (11/8/15)

Another 1!! Ow no what to do or buy lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Willyza (12/8/15)

WoW that one looks like a winner


----------



## DoubleD (12/8/15)

Yoh! that looks sick

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## wazarmoto (12/8/15)

Price..... That is the kweschun

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## hands (12/8/15)

looks like my pc case  and probably more powerful

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## kev mac (12/8/15)

Alex said:


> *LAVABOX*
> 
> Coming soon - Introducing the LAVABOX a high performance box mod equipped with the powerful DNA 200 microchip. Featuring temperature control, 200watts max output, internal lithium polymer battery, upgradeable firmware, cell-by-cell monitoring and integrated 1A balance charger.
> 
> ...


The choices keep coming, what one do I want?


----------



## kev mac (12/8/15)

hands said:


> looks like my pc case  and probably more powerful


Anyone know witch one(dna 200) has the best battery?


----------



## kelly22 (13/8/15)

Dna 200

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Karida (13/8/15)

Noddy said:


> I like the built in LiPo battery. This will be a machine.


yes,build-in lipo battery safer .


----------



## Karida (13/8/15)

kev mac said:


> Anyone know witch one(dna 200) has the best battery?


heard VT200W is nice, Evolv DNA 200, and built-in 3s 1300mAh li-po batteries. brilliant work!!!haha....


----------



## Karida (13/8/15)

kelly22 said:


> Dna 200
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


Take Evolv DNA 200, It's is really different, i saw the Evolv website, DNA200 take Escrible software,
Evolv’s EScribe software can be used to customize or monitor the user experience.lol....Pay attention to them for a long time


----------



## Karida (13/8/15)

kev mac said:


> The choices keep coming, what one do I want?


just follow your heart, you will got best one.


----------



## Karida (13/8/15)

kev mac said:


> The choices keep coming, what one do I want?





hands said:


> looks like my pc case  and probably more powerful


yes,of course, sir


----------



## Karida (13/8/15)

Oliver Barry said:


> This will be expensive


perhaps, the chip is $80, not cheap.......saw it in Evolv web


----------



## Karida (13/8/15)

Oliver Barry said:


> now thats a good looking mod~ Great find @Alex


200w box mod,looking forward it. it must be nice!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Alex (21/8/15)



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## kev mac (21/8/15)

Alex said:


>


@Alex,this looks real good.If I hadn't pulled the trigger on my Hcigar DNA 200 pre order from Vape Street (I'm so nervous about pre orders, hope I wasn't hasty ) I'd seriously consider this, hope my faith's rewarded.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (21/8/15)

kev mac said:


> Anyone know witch one(dna 200) has the best battery?



So far as i'm aware the 44 mod by Litt up customs, it has a 22Wh lipo pack. should be good for about a day sitting at 60W

That said I'm starting to look seriously at DIY'ing a box, because i've seen 55Wh LiPo packs with 50C (250A) ratings available.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Christos (2/11/15)

Guys, I know this is an old thread but please remember with lipos you never want to drain your battery below 70% of its mAh rating.

Also it's extremely useful to have a lipo charger that tells you how many mAh gets put into the battery while charging so you can monitor the battery's life span.
As the battery ages the 70% drain mark moves so you would essentially use the battery for shorter time before 70% mAh rating is exeeded while charging. 

I don't know if the dna 200 caters for such but lipo batteries can be very dangerous if you don't take care of them properly.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 2


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (2/11/15)

TBH, I think big battery life on the DNA200 is going to be with triple 18650 setups, like the Wismec Reuleaux.

I was looking at some DNA200 tutorial videos, and there are a lot of settings for controlling discharge limits.


----------



## henja4harold (26/11/15)

Hi were can i purchase this?.

I'm in South Africa 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------

